# It pays to wait on big DD orders



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Got a pretty big order ($80) from Fridays but they didnt even see it until I got there. I knew there was a good chance it would pay over the guarantee so I decided to wait. DD was also paying +$1.50/order peak pay (80% acceptance required). Wound up waiting there just under 20 minutes but got paid $27.50. I love it when this screen pops up


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

5 or more items, from a good restaurant, is usually a good deal.


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

I love when I see Red Lobster pop up as the restaurant. Always good money.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> I love when I see Red Lobster pop up as the restaurant. Always good money.


Saltgrass is usually good too


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

I love seeing big orders from dine in restaurants. People are used to tipping at these places so they tend to tip you more. I had a $50+ Chik Fila order last week with no extra pay.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

That’s the highest I’ve ever seen DD pay. I’ve neve gotten paid that high to wait awhile at a restaurant, otherwise I would. That’s great for you.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Invisible said:


> That's the highest I've ever seen DD pay. I've neve gotten paid that high to wait awhile at a restaurant, otherwise I would. That's great for you.


The extra pay was because the customer gave a big tip not for wait time. The bigger the order, the better chance of getting a big tip since most DD customer typically tip 20% of the bill.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Just got a $70+ order from Chipotle let’s see what happens here


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Well those you wont get paid extra since they used the chipotle app


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Dammit the customer has an Indian name

Better than nothing I guess lol cheap bastards


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

I'm surprised you got even that much when it's a merchant order


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

uberboy1212 said:


> The extra pay was because the customer gave a big tip not for wait time.


So in your area DD doesn't steal your tips?


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Invisible said:


> So in your area DD doesn't steal your tips?


The pay model is the same everywhere. I copied this from another forum:
The order guarantee is the amount that DD has calculated the task to be worth. When you get the bump it's because the customer tipped an amount that pushed the payout above what DD felt the order was worth.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

uberboy1212 said:


> The pay model is the same everywhere. I copied this from another forum:
> The order guarantee is the amount that DD has calculated the task to be worth. When you get the bump it's because the customer tipped an amount that pushed the payout above what DD felt the order was worth.


Interesting. Thanks for clarification.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

$80+ order this could be a nice one

Dammit it’s going to a ghetto apartment complex

Had a feeling cheap ****ers


----------



## occupant (Jul 7, 2015)

I've done large ($120+) orders from a Chipotle to a pet hospital. When they order through DD app, they tip NICE and I usually make $24-$27 on it. When they order through the Chipotle app, I get NOTHING extra. Chipotle pockets the tip. Not happy. I know these folks add 20% to their order for a driver tip, so I'm trying to figure how to diplomatically tell the customer next time that the tip from Chipotle's app goes to the store, not the driver.


----------



## tc49821 (Oct 26, 2017)

Sometimes u just got eat it or take a chance tell them upfront.


----------

